# Is this catfish eating my other fish?



## MeowMR2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm Missing 4 fishes, 2 shrimp,2 pork chop and 3 tetra. the other fishes that are in the quarantine tank are 1 mystery snail, 2 corys , and 1 sword fish.
Is that fish Really eating my other fish?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

If thats a pictus then yeah probably


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How big is the mouth? The rule with all fish is that a fish that fits in another's mouth is at risk of being eaten. That fish look like it could open pretty wide.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Pimelodid catfishes like these are very predatory, and will certainly eat any other fish they can.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

if you do decide to catch it/move it becareful while catching them as they have very very small barbs along there whiskers which often get stuck in nets and tear holes, also painful on the pictus themselves and you can potentially damage them doing this.


----------



## MeowMR2 (Feb 3, 2009)

i actually found my the two shrimp


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

"is this fish eating my other fish?" hehe....in the words of Sarah Palin...." you betcha"


----------

